# "Play the new ASUS DIGITON game to win a free P8Z68 motherboard"



## pegasus (May 5, 2011)

Managed to get just 14,000 points on first try.  I have been waiting to buy a Z68 motherboard and am just hoping i don't have to buy one. 

Post your scores here (and in case you get it right, pssst...  )



> If you think you have what it takes to figure out how to build your own  virtual city based on Asus motherboard technology, then make sure you  swing by Asus' Digiton Motherboard City game for a *chance to win one of  20 Sandy Bridge motherboards over the next two months*. If you think it's  going to a breeze to enter this competition, than think again, as it's a  lot more challenging than it sounds.
> 
> Let's start with the prizes. From now until the second of June you have  the chance to win one of two P8Z68-V Pro boards, one of three P8P67 Pro  boards or one of five P8P67 LE boards. The from the third of June until  the first of July you can win one of two P8Z68 Deluxe boards, one of  three P8P67 Pro boards or one of five P8P67 LE boards. However, to be  eligible to enter the prize draw you need to score an overall score of  36,000 points in the Digiton Motherboard City game.


Source: Asus kicks off Digiton Motherboard City competition - VR-Zone.com

DIGITON - ASUS


----------



## Joker (May 6, 2011)

i'll try this out.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

Looks interesting. Will try.


*post added*
Manage 23000 at first try. Far away from 36K. Damn!


----------



## max_snyper (May 7, 2011)

Tried it....scored 28000... next stop 36000.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 7, 2011)

reached 36000  

world rank - 1133


----------



## ithehappy (May 7, 2011)

Well how to play this damn thing?


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Jas, man, post the order.


----------



## jenkin (May 8, 2011)

I too reached 36000 points. 1108th person to do that.
Sry, I won't tell the order coz it will reduce my chances of winning the draw.
Mr.Jaswant, you too don't tell that please, coz it will affect ur chance too.

Try hard ppl, it took me an hour just to figure out how the system works. and took me nearly the next 3 hours to crack it down.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 8, 2011)

36K Score      1457 rank


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

OK finally cracked it, although the last picture was not like this:-

*assets.vr-zone.net/12058/digiton_2.jpg

Rank 1514


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 8, 2011)

Reached 36000
Rank:1530



Spoiler



Asus Digiton Order Here:
This is the order of Asus Digiton to reach 36000 Points.


Spoiler



Uefi 
Epu 
Extra Sata 6Gb/s 
Usb 3.0
Digi + VRM
Bt
Ai Suite Utility 
Tpu


----------



## ico (May 8, 2011)

I hope David Gregory and mehmet tameravuz get disqualified. Multiple entries.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Just hope you will win, forget about the rest


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 8, 2011)

Skud said:


> OK finally cracked it, although the last picture was not like this:-
> 
> *assets.vr-zone.net/12058/digiton_2.jpg
> 
> Rank 1514



ya. it was green 



Razor 1911 said:


> Reached 36000
> Rank:1530
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



remove this. spoils fun for new participants.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Actually it is stated that there are 2 ways to do it. Anybody here have done it the alternate way?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Well how to play this damn thing?



instead of giving the order can someone give me the logic i can't understand whats the logic in this game


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> instead of giving the order can someone give me the logic i can't understand whats the logic in this game



There is NO logic whatsoever in this game.


----------



## max_snyper (May 9, 2011)

There is LOGIC in the game....see the city as the evolution of the motherboard......yes u all heard me right we are developing motherboard in the game as a city...as we level up in the game it gets improved...if u have tried it then submit your score.


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2011)

What I have to do after 36000? Just submitting the score will do or anything else has to be done?


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Submit the score. It will give you a world ranking. That's it.


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2011)

OK, Thanks.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 10, 2011)

this game needs patience

Rank - 2627


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 10, 2011)

took me 3 hours to get 36000 points.
Rank:2476


----------



## noja (May 10, 2011)

damn I can't play it in front of my teachers in college. fuuuuu....


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry 4 bumpin old thread but i have a question:-

When & where will be winners announced???


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 4, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Sorry 4 bumpin old thread but i have a question:-
> 
> When & where will be winners announced???




Terms



> The Campaign is going to be commenced on 2nd May 2011 at 11:59:59 PM (GMT+8) and finished on* 1st July 2011 *at 11:59:59 PM (GMT+8) (“Campaign Period”).





> The winners list will be announced on 9th June and 8th July 2011 at 6:00PM (GMT+8) at the Game Website; and



 like usual majority   skips TOS  and EULA


----------



## Sarath (Jun 4, 2011)

Rank: 9762 Looks like I will win a transistor


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 4, 2011)

Rank 9763, I'll win some silicon dust maybe.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool Sound Track!!!!!!!!111


----------

